# Gothic 3 und Magier



## pirx (21. Oktober 2006)

Hat sich hier schon mal jemand als Magier versucht? Irgendwie ist mir nicht ganz klar wie das funktionieren soll... das liegt im wesentlichen daran, dass einem schon zu Beginn im Prinzip 100 "Magiepunkte" -also altes Wissen- fehlen, im Vergleich zu einem Kämpfer der ja bereits 100 Stärke für Nahkampf hat. Wieso ist das überhaupt so? Ich habe nämlich Gothic 2 als Magier gespielt und jetzt wird mir erzählt dass ich schon Drachen getötet habe und deshalb schon Kampffähigkeiten besitze... ja danke, nicht sehr konsequent .

Den ersten Lehrer für altes Wissen zu finden ohne 1000 Mal zu sterben ist ein kleines Kunststück. Trotzdem habe ich mal immerhin 65 Punkte in Magie + Feuerball investiert und was soll ich sagen? Es lohnt sich einfach nicht, man ist dann schlichtweg zu schwach zum weiterspielen. Ausserdem bräuchte man Hektoliter an Manatränken.

Trotzdem wurden aber die "Magiergilden" in G3 um die "Magie-Druiden" erweitert, aber man soll sie möglichst nicht spielen, oder wie? Oder man soll sie erst am Schluss spielen wenn "gratis" sein altes Wissen zusammengesammelt hat? Ts ts...

Möglich wäre sicher ein "Kampfmagier" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, allerdings fraglich obs das bringt (?)

Ich find das alles irgendwie etwas sehr seltsam...


----------



## rengaru (21. Oktober 2006)

pirx am 21.10.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> das liegt im wesentlichen daran, dass einem schon zu Beginn im Prinzip 100 "Magiepunkte" -also altes Wissen- fehlen, im Vergleich zu einem Kämpfer der ja bereits 100 Stärke für Nahkampf hat. Wieso ist das überhaupt so? Ich habe nämlich Gothic 2 als Magier gespielt und jetzt wird mir erzählt dass ich schon Drachen getötet habe und deshalb schon Kampffähigkeiten besitze... ja danke, nicht sehr konsequent .




man hat am anfang noch keine magiekentnisse, weil man in gothic1 und 2 die runenmagie verwendet, diese existiert aber nicht mehr in gothic3.

in gothic 3 kannst du jedoch die alte magie lernen, die von eienr alten kultur verwendet wurde. für diese sind keine runen vorhanden, da muss man die zaubersprüche lernen, bei der runenmagie musste man nur lernen wie man die runen herstellt.

und naja, wenn man die alte magie halt noch nie verwendet hat, ist es klar, dass man da uach noch überhaupt keine kentnisse hat


----------



## APinkerton (21. Oktober 2006)

Weiß nicht, wieso du dich grad so aufregst. Meine Feuerballspruchrolle war bisher immer sehr effektiv.  Zaubersprüche lernst du an den Sschreinen oder? Das kostet alles doch immer nur 5 LP. Und die Vorraussetzungen für Zaubersprüche sind auch nicht so hoch (altes Wissen - bezogen) oder?

Aber ich habs nochnicht selber ausprobiert. Bin zufrieden als Kämpfer mit Spruchrollen   

 AP


----------



## LordTerror270 (22. Oktober 2006)

Also Zauber bekommst du in erster Linie natürlich bei den verschiedenen Schreinen. Du findest auch ganz am Anfang in der ersten Stadt schon einen.

Außerdem sollte man, denke ich, auch das Mana-limit unbedingt erhöhen. Da die Tränke neuerdings Prozentual heilen, brauchst du dann nicht mehr, sondern weniger Heiltränke und kannst ergo länger Zaubern.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. Oktober 2006)

pirx am 21.10.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich hier schon mal jemand als Magier versucht? Irgendwie ist mir nicht ganz klar wie das funktionieren soll... das liegt im wesentlichen daran, dass einem schon zu Beginn im Prinzip 100 "Magiepunkte" -also altes Wissen- fehlen, im Vergleich zu einem Kämpfer der ja bereits 100 Stärke für Nahkampf hat. Wieso ist das überhaupt so? Ich habe nämlich Gothic 2 als Magier gespielt und jetzt wird mir erzählt dass ich schon Drachen getötet habe und deshalb schon Kampffähigkeiten besitze... ja danke, nicht sehr konsequent .
> 
> Den ersten Lehrer für altes Wissen zu finden ohne 1000 Mal zu sterben ist ein kleines Kunststück. Trotzdem habe ich mal immerhin 65 Punkte in Magie + Feuerball investiert und was soll ich sagen? Es lohnt sich einfach nicht, man ist dann schlichtweg zu schwach zum weiterspielen. Ausserdem bräuchte man Hektoliter an Manatränken.
> 
> ...



Kommt finde ich drauf an wie hoch das max. Level ist. Bin jetzt lvl45 und habe nur sehr wenig Altes Wissen, da ich in Stärke/Jagdfähigkeiten investieren musste/wollte um gut durchzukommen. Und eben sehe ich in einer Tabelle das ich für die für mich interessante Beschwörungsmagie 200 Altes Wissen und mehr brauche (teils 240) wenn ich die richtigen Knaller beschwören will. Wenn das max. Lvl jetzt bei 50 oder 60 wäre kanns ichs vergessen.  
(Nicht zu vergessen das man ja auch noch in Mana und die Sprüche selbst investieren muß)

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## pirx (22. Oktober 2006)

LordTerror270 am 22.10.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Zauber bekommst du in erster Linie natürlich bei den verschiedenen Schreinen. Du findest auch ganz am Anfang in der ersten Stadt schon einen.


Ähem... der nutzt mit 0 altem Wissen für Sprüche lernen rein gar nix ^^ 


> Außerdem sollte man, denke ich, auch das Mana-limit unbedingt erhöhen.


Schon klar, wie bei jedem Magier.

Ein Beispiel:
- Habe 50 Punkte in altes Wissen investiert, das ist das Minimum für Feuerball.
- 5 Punkte für den Feuerball
- 10 in Manaerhöhung
Macht 65, das sind immerhin 6,5 Level.

Dann ab zu der Orkpatrouille beim Bauernhof und nur mit dem Feuerball, wie sichs für n richtigen Magier gehören würde, die Orks bekämpft. Ich hab zwar knapp überlebt, brauchte im Schnitt pro Orc ca. zwei ! Manabalken voll und  sämtliche bisher gefundene Manatränke waren aufgebraucht. 

Wie soll man so als Magier ernsthaft weiterleveln?

Investiere ich die 65 aber in den Kämpfer kann ich sozusagen durch die Orcpatrouille spazieren... schön schön. Mein Fazit: mit 65 kommt man da mit Magie noch nirgends hin... da fehlen mind. noch 50 Punkte altes Wissen + 50 Manaerhöhung um in etwa annähernd etwa so stark zu sein wie es ein Kämpfer vor ca. 16 Level war!

_EDIT:_Seltsam... bin jetzt mit 18 nochmals auf Magie umgestiegen und kann nun einen Lurker mit 3 Blitzen töten. Das sind dann doch eher Dimensionen wie ich mir das so vorstelle... mal schauen wie sich das noch entwickelt


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 22.10.2006 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt finde ich drauf an wie hoch das max. Level ist. Bin jetzt lvl45 und habe nur sehr wenig Altes Wissen, da ich in Stärke/Jagdfähigkeiten investieren musste/wollte um gut durchzukommen. Und eben sehe ich in einer Tabelle das ich für die für mich interessante Beschwörungsmagie 200 Altes Wissen und mehr brauche (teils 240) wenn ich die richtigen Knaller beschwören will. Wenn das max. Lvl jetzt bei 50 oder 60 wäre kanns ichs vergessen.
> (Nicht zu vergessen das man ja auch noch in Mana und die Sprüche selbst investieren muß)


Naja, ich hab nun 400 Stärke (für Krush Tarach *g*) und habe zusätzlich mit den letzten LPs 250 Altes Wissen bekommen. Mit der dann noch gelernten Manaregeneration braucht man als Nahkämpfer mit kleinem Magie-Addon auch kein gesteigertes Mana. 

Altes Wissen hatte ich ohne grossartige Lernpunktinvestition auf 145 steigern können, weil ich haufenweise Steintafeln und Pulte/Buchständer gefunden bzw genutzt habe. "Schnelles Lernen" lohnt sich auch noch, um einige Bonus-LP zu bekommen.
Stärke wurde durch selbstgebraute Stärketränke, Arenakämpfe und Steineheben  kostenlos (ohne LP Vergabe) um sicherlich 90 oder 100 Punkte verbessert.


----------



## Fraggerick (22. Oktober 2006)

jetz reg dich nich auf... war doch in g3 auch so, das du mim feuerfpeil aber GARNICHTS reisen kontest... wie war das? 3 stück für einen wolf?

ich hab in g3 auch einhand geskillt, udn kraft, und dann mim orktöter und einhandskill mich duch die gegner geschetzelt, bis du sinvolle sprüche drauf hast... dieser aufladbare feuerball, der die gegner die usm ziel stehen auch nuch burnt zu beispiel... oder gleich der feuerregen, doer ide welle des todes 


war doch bisshe rimmer so, das man anfangs übelst di eprobs hatt,e und am ende mir einem schnipps die halbe welt entwalden kann...


----------



## pirx (23. Oktober 2006)

Fraggerick am 22.10.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> jetz reg dich nich auf... war doch in g3 auch so, das du mim feuerfpeil aber GARNICHTS reisen kontest... wie war das? 3 stück für einen wolf?
> 
> war doch bisshe rimmer so, das man anfangs übelst di eprobs hatt,e und am ende mir einem schnipps die halbe welt entwalden kann...



Weiss zwar nicht genau wovon du redest, aber ich kanns erahnen. Jedenfalls war es in G1 und G2 ganz sicher nicht so, dass man als Magier bis Lvl 20 Lebenskraft und Stärke skillen musste, damit man von Biene Maja nicht gleich totgestochen wurde. Ausserdem wurde der Kämpfer im Vergleich zum Magier nicht gleich zu Beginn übervorteilt. Aber ich wiederhole mich wiedereinmal und offenbar spielt hier eh niemand einen Magier


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

pirx am 23.10.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 22.10.2006 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahkämpfer werden anfangs auch nicht übervorteilt - beim Kampf gegen die wilden Schweine und Gegner mit Stangenwaffen haben Fernkämpfer (und Magier) die Nase vorn... *g*


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 23.10.2006 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also, ich skill auf magier ^^

hab grad als billig "waffe" den blitz, da ich keine lp mehr hab, als nächstes komtm aber auch mehr mana...

geskillt hab ich bissher manatränke brauen, und ich kaufen jeden trank, den ich finde, und sammel alles, was mal zu nem trank werden kann ein, und bunker es.

sekundär hab ich da natürlich noch ein geschliffenes bastardschwert, und eine söldnerarmbrust mit klingenbolzen....

überstarke gegner werden aus der dekung mit der armbrust beharkt, da die mit ihren 180schaden oder so nur knapp weniger macht als der blitz, und halt weniger res verbraucht ^^

und, wenn ich "energie" sparend umgehe, dann metzel ich mim messerchen,  aber momentan is es so, das ich 1,5 mincrawler mit den mana voräten schaffe, dann muss ich entweder tanken, oder mim messerchen in die schlacht preschen *fg*

weis nich, ob ich jetz altes wissen steigern soll, oder mana... oder die eislanze besorgen, das gegner einfrieren währe teils echt praktisch...


----------

